# Proper low power vs. turning gain down on higher power?



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been looking around at amps and I had been looking a lot at staggered power amplifiers to properly distribute the proper power to the proper components. Generally speaking, would there be an audible difference between horns installed on an amplifier that puts out 20 watts at 8 ohm's with the gains properly set vs. an amplifier that puts out 60 watts at 8 ohm's with the gains turned all the way or almost all the way down? 

Should I continue to shop for staggered power amplifiers or can I buy matching amplifiers and turn the gains down on the channels that I intend to use for the horns?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Inigma said:


> I've been looking around at amps and I had been looking a lot at staggered power amplifiers to properly distribute the proper power to the proper components. Generally speaking, would there be an audible difference between horns installed on an amplifier that puts out 20 watts at 8 ohm's with the gains properly set vs. an amplifier that puts out 60 watts at 8 ohm's with the gains turned all the way or almost all the way down?
> 
> Should I continue to shop for staggered power amplifiers or can I buy matching amplifiers and turn the gains down on the channels that I intend to use for the horns?



Buy matching amplifiers and turn the gains down, it will work just fine.

Eric


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, I was hoping that was the answer. I appreciate your help.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

as eric said, it will work just fine, your midbass gain will just be higher.

just my $.02, if you are looking to make the most out of your amps, then staggered will work better. I have 30watts to my horns and 150 watts to my 6.5" midbass. Both amplifiers are set around 2V on the gains.


----------

